# Rolex explorer 2



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

As per title. Condition not critical


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Very very annoyingly my brother was going to pick a 2016 white dial brand new one on Wednesday evening from T5!!.Sorry if only I knew sooner.


----------

